# A Website of Interest - Cigarrights.org



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*I don't think this site has been mentioned before, but it is definetly a sight of interest, for cigar enthusiast!

Check it out, you may want to get involved!!!

http://cigarrights.org/*


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the link Johnny. :tu


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have read this before but it needs to be circulated and read by all enthusiasts. This affects every cigar smoker and we can't afford to sit on our hands or we will find it harder than ever to find our cigars much less smoke them.


----------

